# Car Swap?



## AbeFrohman210 (Nov 18, 2019)

About to purchase a 2018 Model 3 performance with 3600 miles on it from Tesla. It's red with white interior but doesn't have the autonomous s/w upgrade. My question to the folks here is does anyone have a LR 2018 or 2019 with lower miles (must be white or silver ext with 19" rims) w/ the autonomous s/w upgrade that is willing to discuss the possibility of a swap? I rrreeeaaallllyyy don't like red but cannot turn down the deal I got. My delivery date in later this month.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Just want to clarify what you are proposing - you are going to go forward with purchasing the red performance car, but hoping to switch with someone afterwards, for a different color and it doesn’t have to be performance? Your to-be car doesn’t have any autopilot features? In 2018 there was Enhanced Autopilot (EAP) that cost $5k and then another $3k for the promise of more features in Full Self Driving (FSD). If it has neither, all it will have is old fashioned cruise control. I don’t know what Tesla’s price is now for adding those to a 2018, but it’s absence may factor into the phenomenal price they are offering you. 

It would be hard to find any used model 3 with less than 3600 miles on it. Most of us drive it more than we expected and rack up the miles quickly.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

AbeFrohman210 said:


> About to purchase a 2018 Model 3 performance with 3600 miles on it from Tesla. It's red with white interior but doesn't have the autonomous s/w upgrade. My question to the folks here is does anyone have a LR 2018 or 2019 with lower miles (must be white or silver ext with 19" rims) w/ the autonomous s/w upgrade that is willing to discuss the possibility of a swap? I rrreeeaaallllyyy don't like red but cannot turn down the deal I got. My delivery date in later this month.


I'm not sure if you know this, but you can purchase both Autopilot and Full Self Drive as add-ons _after_ you own the car via the Tesla web site. You're not stuck with how those are equipped at purchase.

Since you have a 2018 model, if you have neither it will probably cost $3000 for Autopilot and either $6000 or $7000 for Full Self Drive. If yours is equipped with Enhanced Autopilot, I believe the FSD upgrade is less.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

You should keep in mind the tax implications of a swap as well. Some states would consider that a sale/purchase, so you (as well as the person you're swapping with) will have to pay the tax on the value of the car.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Also another question, are they selling it to you as a new or used vehicle? If it is used (i.e., if it was every titled to anyone else), it won’t qualify for the federal tax credit.


----------

